
Functional Programming Principles in JavaScript - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/functional-programming-principles-in-javascript-37339f7c9e60?source=friends_link&sk=7ed82308783fb3f3c645d10e0c2fb176
======
JMTQp8lwXL
How can I convince my colleagues that FP beats imperative style for building
SPAs? That's the $100,000 question. I've seen the light, and it'd be nice for
them too as well.

